# Spastic Colon



## biggkatt_69 (May 20, 2014)

Hello, I am a short and sweet type person right to the point I would love and want everyone with help suggestions meds ect to reply. I have prob had symtoms of Spastic Colon/IBS most of my life but never thought much in 2010 I started violent bouts of upper right quad pain and test after test was normal.. scoped both ends of me and gall bladder.. I have been diagnosed since then.. meds are antidepressants lortab donnatal.. It seemed to be ok under control and the past 90 days its gotten horribly worse.. pain is 10+ gas craps/no craps bloating ect. Went to Dr because of the increased pain and use of the pain meds was put on paxil on week 3 mind is feeling some what better but pain is getting unbearable. I go in next week.. Thanks comment welcome


----------



## Mandabear (Aug 28, 2013)

As a general rule, alot of pain is usually a good indication that something is not right at all. I'm not sure if you've had an ultrasound or catscan on that area, but I would get one right away. If the pain gets any worse, please go to the ER, they may catch something that other doctors have missed.


----------

